# Disc Chipper Anvil Life



## Yankeefarmer (Apr 2, 2012)

I expect that it varies widely depending on machine and material you're chipping, but curious as to what kind of life people see from their anvils. I just purchased a Bandit 65 with 1900+ hours. I was disappointed with the chip quality. The knives look okay, so I checked the anvil and clearance. The anvil was worn to a nice round radius, and it has never been flipped- there's still 3 square edges, although the edge under the worn edge doesn't seem like it would have a good life if used. Once I clear the second set screw plug I'll flip and reinstall the anvil.

How many hours do you expect from an anvil edge?


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Apr 2, 2012)

That anvil should last a long time. 
I would probably flip it every time you put in a new set of blades but some much depends on how the thing get used.
Just check them whenever you flip your blades and you'll be fine. You need to adjust them every sharpening anyway.
You can tell by the quality of the chip coming out.


----------



## Yankeefarmer (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks. I may post a picture if I remember to take one prior to reinstallation. ...Everyone like pictures, right?
i was mostly wondering what the odds were that this was the original and never rotated. Blades had been maintained, but the chips were obviously being torn and shredded, not sliced.


----------



## treeoperations (Apr 5, 2012)

i have 2 anvils and 3-5 sets of blades at any time, i use a system of new blades go in and i use a fresh edge on the anvil then still using the anvil set that way i will flip the knife, once the edges are gone on that knife i pull them for sharpening and flip the anvil ready for another blade in the machine that way when i send the anvils into be ground they are only grinding off .5mm on the edges.

this keep my machine running like a raped ape, i can tell as soon as blade are starting to dull and the anvil is starting to round.


----------



## nelson727 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have just been looking at Bandit chippers, 65 or 75XP. Believe the dealer told me to flip the anvil every 500 hours.


----------



## treeoperations (Jun 13, 2012)

your dealer hasnt run a chipper for more then 10 minutes if thats what he reacons, what a pillock.

maybe he meant you would replace the anvil after 500 hours


----------



## Eq Broker (Jun 13, 2012)

I agree with the dealer as I tell my customers to flip or change every 500-600 hours. Drum chipper anvils usually have four sides and it can be flipped. Disc chipper anvils need replacing at the 500-600 hours.

Dave Wild
Global Equipment Exporters


----------



## rudydose (Jun 12, 2017)

treeoperations said:


> i have 2 anvils and 3-5 sets of blades at any time, i use a system of new blades go in and i use a fresh edge on the anvil then still using the anvil set that way i will flip the knife, once the edges are gone on that knife i pull them for sharpening and flip the anvil ready for another blade in the machine that way when i send the anvils into be ground they are only grinding off .5mm on the edges.
> 
> this keep my machine running like a raped ape, i can tell as soon as blade are starting to dull and the anvil is starting to round.


Do you sharpen your anvil when all sides are Rounded?


----------



## gdavis24 (Jun 18, 2017)

I bought a Morbark 290 12" disk chipper with 3100 hrs. The anvil has only one working corner, so it can be replaced, but not flipped. The corner was worn round, and somebody added a round welded bead across the face. Still made stringy chips. 
I pulled the anvil, had a shop rebuild the corner with better weld, and grind the corner to 90 deg. Reinstalled with sharp knives, and far fewer stringy chips. Since then the knives get sharpened every 15-20 hrs, but the anvil is still working well at 3700 hrs. 
Oddly, dull knives show themselves as feed problems, where a repeated glob of branches gets hung up in the rollers and needs to be reversed and restarted before it will pull through. That's when I know the knives have had enough.


----------



## no tree to big (Jul 4, 2017)

Are people this picky about their anvils? We have a morbark drum that has 6500 hrs on it I remember when it had less then 3000 when it came to my crew, it has not had the anvil touched still chips the same.. it doesn't throw many stringy pieces or seem to chip bad 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

